# Отец



## az09

пожалуйста помогите мне понять, что какой смысл тут имеет "отец"?

_— Не позволю-с! — крикнул он вдруг, изо всей силы стукнув кулаком по столу, — слышите вы это, Порфирий Петрович? Не позволю!
— Ах, господи, да что это опять! — вскрикнул, по-видимому в совершенном испуге, Порфирий Петрович, — батюшка! Родион Романович! Родименький! *Отец*! Да что с вами?_

Благодарю вас


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тот же, что и _батюшка,_ - устаревшее вежливое обращение к взрослому мужчине.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Тот же, что и _батюшка,_ - устаревшее вежливое обращение к взрослому мужчине.


А  как обращение к мужчине старшего возраста даже и не совсем устаревшее (в отличие от "батюшки"), хотя у Достоевского, конечно, не тот случай.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> А как обращение к мужчине старшего возраста даже и не совсем устаревшее


Я с таким не сталкивался.


----------



## Vovan

A few words on a possible psychological interpretation of using "отец" by Porfiry to address Rodion - from a scientific article:


> Обращениями «батюшка», «отец», «родименький» к подозреваемому Порфирий Петрович демонстрирует свое неформальное, даже родственное к нему отношение. Первые два обращения особенно присущи церковной среде. Кроме того, «батюшкой» часто называли своего барина-дворянина слуги. <...> Порфирий Петрович словно стремится воззвать к образу Божьему в герое, растопить его сердце.
> (Мосалева Г. В. "Нетерпеливый человек" Раскольников и таинственная Россия)


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Я с таким не сталкивался.


Возможно - языковая среда многообразна. Такое обращение предсказуемо коррелирует с преобладанием обращения на "ты" к незнакомому человеку (в отдельных региолектах обращение на "вы" может быть расценено чуть ли не как оскорбление, хотя, например, у москвичей скорее дискомфорт вызовет неуместное "тыканье").


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> from a scientific article


По сути это не "scientific article", а в чистом виде СПГС.


Awwal12 said:


> Такое обращение предсказуемо коррелирует с преобладанием обращения на "ты" к незнакомому человеку


Вы имеете в виду что-нибудь типа: "Слышь, отец!"?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы имеете в виду что-нибудь типа: "Слышь, отец!"?


В том числе.


GCRaistlin said:


> По сути это не "scientific article", а в чистом виде СПГС.


Литературоведение вообще по большей части таково. С наукой это, конечно, слабо соотносится.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> По сути это не "scientific article", а в чистом виде СПГС.


Непонятно однако, считать ли _ваш _комментарий комментарием по сути (а именно, надо полагать, несогласием с приведенной в статье точкой зрения). 



GCRaistlin said:


> В чистом виде СПГС.


Вопрос, заданный в первом сообщении, как раз и касался _смысла _обращения "отец":


az09 said:


> какой смысл тут имеет "отец"?


...т.е. возможной социолингвистической интерпретации. Хорошо известно, что художественные элементы (в частности, речь персонажей) в произведениях, написанных в свое время писателями-реалистами, вполне поддаются толкованиям, порой даже однозначным.


----------



## GCRaistlin

СПГС (который всегда можно определить по пренебрежению принципом бритвы Оккама) порочен сам по себе, поэтому вопрос согласия или несогласия с точкой зрения, им рожденной, вообще не стоит. Но возьмем цитируемый вами отрывок (всю статью не читал):


> Обращениями «батюшка», «отец», «родименький» к подозреваемому Порфирий Петрович демонстрирует свое неформальное, даже родственное к нему отношение.


В каком случае это объяснение может считаться обоснованным? Очевидно, в двух: если а) такое обращение _всегда_ демонстрирует "неформальное, родственное" отношение или б) автор именно это и имел в виду, о чем где-либо (в письмах, статьях, очерках) прямо и говорил.
Первое утверждение верно, если нельзя привести обратного примера - когда _батюшка_ употреблено, а "неформальным, родственным" отношением не пахнет. На память приходит сцена на вокзале из "Республики ШКИД": спекулянт говорит: "Эй, савецкие!" (имеются в виду "советские лошадки" - этакая "служба доставки грузов" от поезда до дома), старушки с саночками отзываются: "Есть, батюшка". Ни о каком "неформальном, родственном" отношении речи тут по контексту быть не может. Следовательно, первое утверждение неверно.
Второе верно, если его можно подтвердить (ибо обратное - негативное утверждение, что "автор такого не говорил", - доказательству не подлежит по определению - см. Чайник Рассела — Википедия). Судя по отрывку, такого подтверждения у автора статьи нет, иначе бы он наверняка его привел. Следовательно, говорить о верности второго утверждения оснований нет.
Отсюда вывод: автор просто высосал свое объяснение из пальца.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> В каком случае это объяснение может считаться обоснованным?


Вы выше про контекст упоминали, говоря про фильм. Ну ведь у нас тоже есть контекст:


az09 said:


> _Родион Романович! Родименький! Отец! Да что с вами?_


Вкупе "родимый" (="родной") и "отец" - более того, являясь в данном случае элементами более широкой амплификации - недвусмысленно указывают на попытку следователя продемонстрировать главному герою, за кого он его (якобы) держит. 

В конечном счете это далеко не просто "вежливое обращение к мужчине", как вы писали выше. И не абы какая фамильярность. На подобное иной мог бы жестко (и прогнозируемо) ответить: "Не отец я тебе.  И не родименький". Тем самым констатировав отсутствие взаимности в части этого самого "родственного отношения".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Вы выше про контекст упоминали, говоря про фильм.


Про книгу.



Vovan said:


> Вкупе "родимый" (="родной") и "отец" - более того, являясь в данном случае элементами более широкой амплификации - недвусмысленно указывают на попытку следователя продемонстрировать главному герою, за кого он его (якобы) держит.


Нет. Это всего лишь эмоциональное обращение одного героя к другому. Наигранное или нет - отдельный вопрос, но какие-либо выводы на его основе строить - бессмысленно.



Vovan said:


> В конечном счете это далеко не просто "вежливое обращение к мужчине", как вы писали выше.


Именно что всего лишь. Зарисовка Достоевского из жизни.



Vovan said:


> И не абы какая фамильярность. На подобное иной мог бы жестко (и прогнозируемо) ответить: "Не отец я тебе. И не родименький".


Это сейчас, при современном состоянии языка, такое обращение может быть фамильярным и на него есть формальная причина жестко ответить. Вспомните, например, реакцию Пеструхина/Жаровкина из "Собачьего сердца" на обращение _милостивый государь_. А ведь Ф. Ф. ничего такого в виду не имел.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Хорошо известно, что художественные элементы (в частности, речь персонажей) в произведениях, написанных в свое время писателями-реалистами, вполне поддаются толкованиям


А уж как бы удивились этим толкованиям сами писатели-реалисты...


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Это сейчас, при современном состоянии языка, такое обращение может быть фамильярным и на него есть формальная причина жестко ответить.


А при чем тут современное состояние? Ни "отец", ни тем более "родименький" никогда не были достаточно идиоматизированы, чтобы быть нейтральными обращениями между равными, это и так очевидно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> А при чем тут современное состояние?


При том, что сейчас обращение _батюшка _встречается редко, чтобы не сказать сильней. А в прежнее время (см. пример выше) оно было вполне обычным и как раз нейтральным. Поэтому делать какие-либо выводы о смысле "эмоционально экстраполированных" вариантов _батюшки,_ основываясь на современной трактовке схожих с ним обращений (_батенька_ и _отец_), нет оснований.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Именно что всего лишь.


Далее по тексту, продолжение сцены:


> - ...Я вас, батюшка, пригласил теперь по-домашнему, совершенно этак по-дружески!
> - Не хочу я вашей дружбы и плюю на нее! Слышите ли? И вот же: беру фуражку и иду. Ну-тка, что теперь скажешь, коли намерен арестовать?


Не говоря уже том, что не во второй (и не в третий и т.д.) раз повторяется "батюшка" на разные лады, следователь прямо говорит Раскольникову: "Я вас пригласил по-домашнему, по-дружески".


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> А в прежнее время (см. пример выше) оно было вполне обычным и как раз нейтральным.


Со стороны 35-летнего следователя по отношению к 23-летнему подозреваемому?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> А ведь Ф. Ф. ничего такого в виду не имел.


Так сказать нельзя, потому как "господа" и "милостивый государь" предполагают социальный слой, сословие. Визитёры же не принадлежали к таковому, так как разделяли бесклассовую идеологию, и Филипп Филиппович об этом знал.  Да, он _вёл себя так, как будто не знал - _но это уже само по себе исключает нейтральность обращения.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> во второй (и не в третий и т.д.) раз повторяется "батюшка" на разные лады


Из этого напрашивается простой вывод: у этого следователя просто такая манера общения. Ну, скажем, как некоторые сейчас обращаются к незнакомому человеку _земляк._ Что _батюшка,_ что _земляк_ характеризуют скорее самого обращающегося, чем отношение обращающегося к собеседнику.


Vovan said:


> Со стороны 35-летнего следователя по отношению к 23-летнему подозреваемому?


Легко. Снова обратимся к тому примеру из "Республики ШКИД": сколько лет могло быть спекулянту? Тридцать-сорок, не больше пятидесяти точно, ибо мешки с картошкой, что он привез, были тяжелые. А старушки к нему обращаются - _батюшка._ Хотя годятся ему, вполне вероятно, в бабушки.


nizzebro said:


> "господа" и "милостивый государь" предполагают социальный слой, сословие. Визитёры же не принадлежали к таковому, и Филипп Филиппович об этом знал. Да, он _вёл себя так, как будто не знал - _но это уже само по себе исключает нейтральность обращения.


Можно трактовать так, а можно иначе: он так обращается ко всем, кто приходит к нему "без вызова". Скажем, к дворнику Фёдору он так обращаться не стал бы - потому что Фёдор себе не позволил бы так нахраписто заявиться.
В любом случае реакция на _милостивого государя,_ с точки зрения Ф. Ф., была явно неадекватна - но совершенно адекватна с точки зрения гегемона, ибо для него такое обращение есть оскорбление.


----------



## GCRaistlin

GCRaistlin said:


> он так обращается ко всем, кто приходит к нему "без вызова".


Вернее, ко всем, чей статус относительно самого Ф. Ф. (и с точки зрения самого Ф. Ф.) пока неясен. Вежливое обращение к незнакомому человеку, которого "точно достаточно".


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Что _батюшка,_ что _земляк_ характеризуют скорее самого обращающегося, чем отношение обращающегося к собеседнику.


Вы забываете, что никто про реальное (внутреннее) отношение не говорил. В статье было написано "демонстрировал отношение".

В любом случае, ваши (контр)аргументы, к сожалению, нерелевантны. Вам, как минимум, следовало бы _доказать _, что в Петербурге середины XIX столетия люди повсеместно настойчиво называли друг друга "батюшками", "родименькими", "отцами" и т.д - в порядке простой вежливости, ничего не имея в виду.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Вы забываете, что никто про реальное (внутреннее) отношение не говорил. В статье было написано "демонстрировал отношение".


Отношение, которое демонстрируют, - это _демонстрируемое_ отношение, вовсе не обязательно _демонстративное_ отношение.


Vovan said:


> Вам, как минимум, следовало бы _доказать _, что в Петербурге середины XIX столетия люди повсеместно настойчиво называли друг друга "батюшками"


Нет-нет, напротив: раз речь про _повсеместно, _это _вам _надлежит привести пример места, где _не называли,_ - потому что, сколько ни тычь в пустое место на небе, апологеты Чайника Рассела будут утверждать, что "он есть, просто где-то не тут". А так - примеры вспоминаются:


> «Что жалеть! нам жалеть недосужно,
> Что жалеть? хоронить теперь нужно.
> Эка, *батюшки*, страшная даль!
> Эко времечко!.. Господи боже!
> Как ни дорого бедному жить,
> Умирать ему вдвое дороже.
> На кладбище-то место купить,
> Да попу, да на гроб, да на свечи...»


Или там _батюшка Пётр Андреич! _- обращение слуги к Гринёву.

В общем, _батюшка - _вполне себе _милостивый государь, _только более народный, демократический демократичный. Примерно как _товарищ_ в 1920-е гг. И никаких заумных атсралов (пару страниц статьи я все же осилил) для объяснения сцены не надо.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Отношение, которое демонстрируют, - это _демонстрируемое_ отношение, вовсе не обязательно _демонстративное_ отношение.


Возможно и так, однако ни то, ни другое могут никак не отражать отношения внутреннего (подлинного), о котором вы зачем-то говорили.


GCRaistlin said:


> раз речь про _повсеместно, _это _вам _надлежит привести пример места, где _не называли,_ - потому что, сколько ни тычь в пустое место на небе, апологеты Чайника Рассела будут утверждать, что "он есть, просто где-то не тут".


Так я не утверждаю - вы утверждаете, что ничего особенного в этом обращении нет (несмотря на настойчивость в повторении его на разные лады, экспрессивность, выраженную в той же вышеупомянутой амплификации, общий контекст и финальную экспликацию собственного поведения следователем).


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> В общем, _батюшка - _вполне себе _милостивый государь, _только более народный, демократический демократичный. Примерно как _товарищ_ в 1920-е гг.


Бог с "батюшкой", что делать с "отцом" и "родименьким"-то?.. Вы будете на полном серьёзе заявлять, что обращение П.П. нейтрально?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Возможно и так, однако ни то, ни другое могут никак не отражать отношения внутреннего (подлинного), о котором вы зачем-то говорили.


Не могу найти у себя ничего про "отношение внутреннее (подлинное)".


Awwal12 said:


> Бог с "батюшкой", что делать с "отцом" и "родименьким"-то?.. Вы будете на полном серьёзе заявлять, что обращение П.П. нейтрально?


Пока не заявлял и дальше не собираюсь. Ткните, пожалуйста, если вдруг пропустил у себя.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Не могу найти у себя ничего про "отношение внутреннее (подлинное)".


Вы писали:


GCRaistlin said:


> Что _батюшка,_ что _земляк_ характеризуют скорее самого обращающегося, чем отношение обращающегося к собеседнику.


...на что я заметил, что в статье как раз-таки и не утверждается, что через "батюшку" и т.д. выражалось реальное отношение следователя к Раскольникову: из нее вытекает лишь то, что соответствующее отношение было внешне/формально выраженным. (Далее мы рассмотрели, с вашей подачи, вариант демонстративного выражения отношения.)

Но даже если и принять, по-видимому, вашу точку зрения о том, что сам следователь "ничего не имел в виду" (цитирую здесь себя) и, если и выражал некоторое отношение, то неосознанно и неспециально, то остается вопрос о том, как это всё воспринимается со стороны - прежде всего Раскольниковым (но и читателями тоже). По-вашему, то ли это обращение было типовым, то ли следователь был в реальном меньшинстве, говоря на манер тех, кто сегодня обращается к незнакомым людям "земляк"... Не вполне ясно.



GCRaistlin said:


> сейчас обращение _батюшка _встречается редко... А в прежнее время... оно было вполне обычным и как раз нейтральным.





GCRaistlin said:


> у этого следователя просто такая манера общения. <...> Что _батюшка,_ что _земляк_ характеризуют скорее самого обращающегося.


Ответьте хотя бы на вопрос: как "батюшка" характеризует самого обращающегося? И в чьих глазах? (И - по возможности - откуда вам об этом известно?)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Вы писали:


Я не вижу в цитируемом куске слова "подлинное". "Отношение обращающегося к собеседнику" может быть и показным. Но _батюшка _это самое отношение характеризует не более, чем обращение в наши дни 40-летнего мужика к другому 40-летнему мужику на "вы" и по полному имени (но не по имени-отчеству).


Vovan said:


> остается вопрос о том, как это всё воспринимается со стороны - прежде всего Раскольниковым


Как эмоционально усиленный вариант нейтрального обращения.


Vovan said:


> По-вашему, то ли это обращение было типовым, то ли следователь был в реальном меньшинстве, говоря на манер тех, кто сегодня обращается к незнакомым людям "земляк"


Типовым. Но типовым - не значит употреблявшимся всеми и каждым: упрощенно говоря, для одних (Савельич, старуха в сапогах) все _батюшки, _для других (Ф. Ф.) - _милостивые государи.
Земляк,_ конечно, выглядит не таким нейтральным, но тоже характеризует говорящего - скажем, он вряд ли сочетается с интеллигентной речью и утонченными манерами. Замечу: "не выглядит нейтральным" не означает, что, обращаясь так к кому-либо, обращающийся что-либо этакое имеет в виду, - скорее наоборот, он _имеет в виду_, если _не_ обращается так.


Vovan said:


> откуда вам об этом известно?


Из книг.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> упрощенно говоря, для одних (Савельич, старуха в сапогах) все _батюшки, _для других (Ф. Ф.) - _милостивые государи._


Любопытно: предполагает ли "упрощенно", что в отдельных случаях может быть и не так? Но, пожалуй, воздержусь от вопроса - предположив, что нет. 
Спасибо.


----------



## GCRaistlin

"Упрощенно" предполагает лишь ограниченный выбор примеров.


----------



## nizzebro

Насчёт "отец" - я бы ещё обратил внимание на порядок, в котором следуют обращения в процессе излияния чувств:

_... Родименький! *Отец*! Да что с вами?_

Если не было бы плавного подхода к "отцовству", т.е. - _*Отец*! Родименький! _- то "отец" было бы  практически буквальным значением.

А начинается всё с "батюшки" - который не столько "старший и уважаемый", сколько "мил человек".


----------



## lena55313

az09 said:


> Родименький! Отец!


Я думаю, что это видоизмененное "Отец родной!" - самоуничижительное обращение нижестоящего к вышестоящему (Благодетель, кормилец, покровитель, заступник.)


----------



## Sobakus

Комментарии GCRaistlinа в этой теме имеют целью эпотировать публику демонстративным презрением к литературоведению. Отсюда вытекает его аргументация "от вывода к аргументам", несмотря на отсылки к логическому позитивизму: "литературная интерпретация - бред, следовательно обращение «батюшка» не демонстрирует неформальное, даже родственное отношение".

Для аргументации своего вывода GCRaistlin сосредотачивается на одном слове и исключает даже непосредственно окружающий контекст. Между тем автор статьи интепретирует цельную комбинацию обращений «батюшка», «отец» и «родименький», которые очевиднейшим образом формируют амплификацию, градацию синонимов от более устойчивого крестьянского обращения «батюшка» к ласкательному «родименький» и интимному «отец». На просьбы Vovanа обратить внимание и интерпретировать остальные члены GCRaistlin отвечает полным отказом видеть что-либо, что может повлиять на толкование (ср. blinkered vision, to have blinders on) - используя его же аналогию, он отказывается обращать внимание на серви́з, летающий вокруг объекта, который в принципе может быть чайником.

Любому идеологически непредвзятому читателю очевидно, что интерпретация автора статьи правильна, и что речь идёт о сильно эмоционально окрашенном обращении, которое было обычно дворовым или церковным людям, но никак не петербуржским следователям. А уж от старшего следователя к младшему студенту это вообще звучит нелепо и пресмыкательно - мне например очевидно, что следователь машинально прибегает к заученному приёму, чтобы разрядить ситуацию и завовевать доверие подозреваемого.

Всё выше написанное имеет целью развеять сомнения как учащихся, так и русскоговорящих, которых это обсуждение сбило с толку.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Sobakus said:


> Любому идеологически непредвзятому читателю очевидно


Ну да. А если кому нет, то это не настоящие шотландцы.



Sobakus said:


> демонстративным презрением к литературоведению


Искренней неприязнью к СПГС. Он свойственен не всякому литературоведенью.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Из интервью кинорежиссёра Романа Балаяна:


> — Расскажу один смешной эпизод. Ученику известного профессора семиотики Юрия Лотмана очень понравился фильм «Полёты во сне и наяву», и он написал мне письмо — разбор фильма. Читать это было невозможно, так как каждому шагу он находил своё объяснение. Например, в фильме есть кадр, где главный герой бежит по полю к стогу сена. А на нём кроссовки с красной подошвой. Критик писал: «Это не просто подошвы — это красные подошвы. Потому что у него горит земля под ногами!» А я вспоминаю, как на площадке орал на реквизитора: «Дура, ты что, не могла найти обувь с нормальными подошвами?!»


----------



## Sobakus

Если кто хочет лучше понять феномен, демонстрация которого продолжается в данной теме: Genetic fallacy, Association fallacy, Ad hominem.


----------



## lena55313

Sobakus said:


> следователь машинально прибегает к заученному приёму, чтобы разрядить ситуацию и завовевать доверие подозреваемого.


Согласна. Изображает "хорошего" следователя.


----------



## GCRaistlin

В третьей главе "Мертвых душ" Коробочка много раз обращается к Чичикову "отец" и "батюшка". Чичиков моложе Коробочки.


----------



## Rosett

Мне представляется, что весь диалог,  выдуманный Достоевским, незримо присутствующим во всех сценах романа как свидетель, опирается на авторские художественные приёмы. Значение обращения «Отец!» состоит в придании данному диалогу преувеличенного до комизма неуместного пафоса - правда, ограниченного той эпохой.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Значение обращения «Отец!» состоит в придании данному диалогу преувеличенного до комизма неуместного пафоса - правда, ограниченного той эпохой.


Может, так. А может, и нет. У автора спросить мы не можем, а никто другой не знает.


----------

